# Tough time of year



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

It is that time of year again where I am torn on what to do. As the water warms up, the fish are moving back onto the flats. But the Cobia are showing up. Some of the best sight fishing we have on the panhandle. What to do? What to do? Anybody else have Panhandle Gulf coast problems?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

nope....... lol I chase redfish. Tickles my fancy enough.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Dude checked in a 98.8 cobia yesterday.


----------

